# 2007 Post your flashlight photography and collection!



## Illum (Mar 9, 2007)

is it too soon to start? its march already
since the 2006 Post your flashlight photography and collection! had largely been a success...I thought why not bring up the subject again

heres mine...posted previously here


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Mar 9, 2007)

Greetings!

I posted mine on this thread:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=156270

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## zx7dave (Mar 9, 2007)

A few of the better one's http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u110/zx7dave/SureFire/SomeofmySureFireCollection.jpg


----------



## skalomax (Mar 10, 2007)

My Few...


----------



## skalomax (Mar 25, 2007)

Anybody outhere with some New CREE and Seoul flashlights?


We want to see Pictures! :candle:


----------



## Strauss (Mar 25, 2007)

Here are some pics I took yesterday of my current Mag collection. I prefer quality over quantity....











Skalomax, the chopped copper Mag has a Seoul in it, thought you would like to know :laughing:


----------



## NAW (Mar 25, 2007)

The 10MCP & Streamlight are no longer in my collection


----------



## Illum (Mar 25, 2007)

Strauss, those are some magnificant mag mods :wow:

red, white, and blue


I think I need an HID in my collection:candle:


----------



## skalomax (Mar 25, 2007)

Strauss said:


> Here are some pics I took yesterday of my current Mag collection. I prefer quality over quantity....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Whoa, nice collection.
A whole lotta' maglites.

Thanks


----------



## Strauss (Mar 26, 2007)

skalomax said:


> Whoa, nice collection.
> A whole lotta' maglites.
> 
> Thanks


 
No, thank you


----------



## Mr_Light (Mar 26, 2007)

Here are some of my Vintage lights.

Here are some CREE updated ones:




Here are most of my unmodified Vintage lights.


----------



## bombelman (Mar 27, 2007)

Mr_Light said:


> Here are some of my Vintage lights.


  
VERY NICE COLLECTION !!!


----------



## Glen C (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice collections everyone. Mr Light, I really like your vintage collection, especially the Cree modded ones, I am sure they surprise many. Out of interest, what is the light in the far left in the bottom photo? I know what it looks like, not sure what it is.


----------



## SF_fanatic (Mar 27, 2007)

I got SUREFIRE M3P.
This light sold in Asian market couple of years ago.
Only Japan or not? I'm not sure.


----------



## Mr_Light (Mar 27, 2007)

The bottom left one is a Homart (I actually have five of these) Here is a link to 
a better picture at the FlashlightMuseum:

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlight_view.cfm?item_number=HO00005




Glen C said:


> Nice collections everyone. Mr Light, I really like your vintage collection, especially the Cree modded ones, I am sure they surprise many. Out of interest, what is the light in the far left in the bottom photo? I know what it looks like, not sure what it is.


----------



## Tsz Kin (Mar 27, 2007)

I have some SureFire FlashLight............:candle: 
My collections .........:naughty:


----------



## Sengoku (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Illum (Mar 27, 2007)

SF_fanatic...showing off that surefire tarp again:naughty:



Tsz Kin said:


>



was this from photoshop? It looks...too cool to be real, not to mention the lighting, enhanced contrast, etc...:naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## M.TEX (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice ! could you tell me what headlamps do you have there ?
They look good....

M.TEX


----------



## Illum (Mar 27, 2007)

M.TEX said:


> Nice ! could you tell me what headlamps do you have there ?
> They look good....
> 
> M.TEX



those are surefire headlamps....the only ones they ever made...espensive too
Surefire HL1-A-TN
refer to thread: *NEW Surefire Helmet Light (PICS)*
Surefire Literature/Sales URL: http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main.pl?pgm=co_disp&func=displ&strfnbr=6&prrfnbr=24391&sesent=0,0&search_id=302087


----------



## bagman (Mar 27, 2007)

Boy, and I thought I had a problem


----------



## Tsz Kin (Mar 28, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> SF_fanatic...showing off that surefire tarp again:naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> was this from photoshop? It looks...too cool to be real, not to mention the lighting, enhanced contrast, etc...:naughty::naughty::naughty:


 
I use (Digital Photo Professional):naughty: good lucky:wave:


----------



## ktronik (Mar 28, 2007)

Could not help myself...some Eye candy...

BTW it is a bike light, viewed from the rear...







slots & holes for trit vials






All trited up, actual pic, no photoshop here


----------



## Illum (Mar 28, 2007)

never thought it was possible...
:wow: a Piston mod:laughing:


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 29, 2007)

This in my 2007 Cree and SSC P4 collection.






Left to right, Fenix P1D CE, Fenix LOD CE, 2 Jet Beam CLE's, Lumapower SSC P4 F1, Jet Beam MKIIX, Lumapower D-Mini, Lumapower M3 Transformer, Ultrafire C2, Lumapower M1, ElektroLumens Lucidus XR2 2AA.


----------



## Glen C (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks Mr Light for the link


----------



## ECVMSparky (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't know if this will work or not, but here is a family photo. 
You guys make me feel like a SERIOUS noob.... 

THOUGHT i had a collection.:candle:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Apr 1, 2007)

Believe it or not this is the entire collection. It changes from time to time but I feel like these lights are some of the best bang for your buck on the market. 
Some of you have incredible collections that much seriously break the bank! 

From Left to right:
1 Million CP Spotlight, Osram Golden Dragon Lantern, River Rock Lantern, 20 LED camping light (in back), Fenix EO, Dorcy 1AAA w/Nichia U Bin, Jetbeam C-LE, Fenix L1D-CE, Streamlight Stylus, PT 40 w/4 NIMH cells andKPR 139 bulb, Minimag with 3 LED Niteize, Streamlight 4AA Luxeon, 2C ROP Lo, 3D Magled, PT EOS with IMS reflector and SXOH, Sam's Club HID, Sam's Club 20 Million CP


----------



## NAW (Apr 1, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer,

what is that light to the right of the Illuminator/Sams HID? Is that a mod?


----------



## SF_fanatic (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello *Illum_the_nation :laughing: *


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't even want to know how much the above collection is worth!!
OK.... yes I do!


----------



## Illum (Apr 2, 2007)

SF_fanatic said:


> Hello *Illum_the_nation :laughing: *



lets see...
the porkys....
kroma mil-spec
E1E black
surefire tarp...
SUREFIRE TARP?!

oh yeah thanks for sharing:laughing:
ouch..., that must've cost a fortune....

got surefire T-shirt?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Apr 2, 2007)

NAW said:


> adirondackdestroyer,
> 
> what is that light to the right of the Illuminator/Sams HID? Is that a mod?


 

No, it is just a 20 million CP spotlight I bought from Sam's Club as well. It has 3 (I think) LED option as well which is built into the handle. It really isn't all that nice of a beam but I guess it would help if you are someone who would only carry one light and need a long runtime option.


----------



## schiesz (Apr 4, 2007)

Here are my current favorites:





CR2 mmmag with SMJLED
AA mmmag with regular bulb (works great with 14500 and IQ switch)
E1GM 
E1W
Polished Exe head with Cree and FluPic on Aleph body and McTc
Exe head tapped for McR20 and Aleph LE, with GD500 Seoul on a FB1
3P with a fatty SW01

I really have a thing for one cell lights at the moment.

schiesz


----------



## skalomax (Apr 5, 2007)

My updated collection


----------



## alantch (Apr 5, 2007)

3 from my comparatively small collection.


----------



## Illum (Apr 5, 2007)

what light was the G2-KL3's TC from?
thats a pretty nice looking combination


----------



## flash_bang (Apr 5, 2007)

oooooooooooh. I love that combo of the G2+Kl3! Any info on where you got the tailcap as well?
thanks,
Flash


----------



## jumpstat (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi to everyone. So many wonderful flashlights! I especially like the Vintage Collection by Mr_Light. Cool Surefires in many flavours as well...

Here is my modest collection of tools:-






Have a nice day


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 5, 2007)

The 3P with the SW01 tail cap and the KL3+G2 body look BAD A$$!!!
Keep 'em comin!!! I wanna see more collections!!!!
OH! and the cut down mini-mag is soooo sweet! Whats it running?


----------



## yclo (Apr 6, 2007)

My first light






Bigger





Bigger

-YC


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 6, 2007)

ylco.....That light is bad ***!!


----------



## iNDiGLo (Apr 6, 2007)

I promise i have my HDS fetish under control....honestly! 

"My Precious...."


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Apr 6, 2007)

:wow: :thumbsup: :bow: :kewlpics:

- Chris


----------



## clipse (Apr 6, 2007)

I'll submit this for now, I need to take some updated pics. Maybe this weekend. 






And just cause I thought this pic turned out cool.


----------



## knot (Apr 6, 2007)

Man, I am just drooling over these pictures. 

Here is my collection. I just started collecting as a result of finding that Coast Lenser V2 a few days ago - so I gathered up all my flashlights around the house. Don't laugh 
None of the maglite or maglite types work. The D cell is missing the bulb retainer, bulb and lens cover. The mini is missing a bulb. The silver body light is actually a lighted magnifying glass which I do have the magnifying part.


Any recommendations on what mods I can do with what I have?





The one that started my fascination - it was in the middle of the street in broad daylight shining in my face! A testament to it's durability as you can see, it's been run over probably a few times and is smashed and marked badly. The battery pack is hard to remove. The street I found it on has a lot of 18 wheelers traveling on it. It's my best light now.






Oops, forgot about the 2 C cell Dorcy. What a joke. This light has some 8 LEDs and isn't even close to the 1 LED Coast in brightness and throw. I had an amber colored Dorcy but it fell off a chair and would not get bright any longer. I sent it to Dorcy and they sent me a new one immediately - in silver. I was surprised they replaced it free of charge! That was nice of them but still, their product is not very bright at all.


----------



## Illum (Apr 6, 2007)

yclo...why are you auctioning that little gem?


----------



## bombelman (Apr 6, 2007)

iNDiGLo said:


> I promise i have my HDS fetish under control....honestly!
> "My Precious...."


  
If you're not smoking, you should start very fast,
and if you're already smoking, you should quit very fast too !!! :naughty:


----------



## Novaflash (Apr 6, 2007)

My humble collection of Surefire torches. It seems alot more impressive in my head. Not only do you guys have better lights than me but you photography is on another level. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Pellidon (Apr 17, 2007)

A rainbow of Dorcy single LED AAA lights. Most of them do not have stock LED's any more. Purple, cyan, green, one watters. whatever my dastardly mind jammed inside them. 






Some Arc models. AAA's in Turquoise and UV






Two early Elektro Lumen's products. And a little McLux.


----------



## Pellidon (Apr 17, 2007)

A couple of Home brew lights. No, one did not belong to my father.


----------



## Groundhog66 (Apr 17, 2007)

Just caught the bug a few months ago.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 17, 2007)

Just thought I would gather up my favorite lights, and snap a group photo for this post  











From left to right: Magcharger WA1160, 3D with terralux seoul drop-in/UCL lens/4C cells, 2.5D Quad-luxIII, 2D ROP-LE high, 2C ROP-LE low, 1.5D Tri-luxV, Sub-1D with single SSC P4 driven at 1.5amps, C3/cell extender/KT2/MN16 2x17670's, L2D-CE, E2L with Seoul and McR-20, one cell body with lumens factory HO-4, McLuxIII-PD, LOD, and lastly Draco.


----------



## cmaylodm (Apr 17, 2007)

Strauss, I didn't even realize the Draco was in that picture until I read your description at the bottom... that thing is miniscule! :laughing:


----------



## Strauss (Apr 17, 2007)

cmaylodm said:



> Strauss, I didn't even realize the Draco was in that picture until I read your description at the bottom... that thing is miniscule! :laughing:


 
I know, I love it! I still can't get over the fact that it's putting out ~150 lumens out the front...


----------



## vee (Apr 17, 2007)

Groundhog66 said:


> Just caught the bug a few months ago.


 
awesome collection ghog! flashlight porn!!! plus aren't you you getting that jil light soon also? cool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alantch (Apr 17, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> what light was the G2-KL3's TC from?
> thats a pretty nice looking combination





flash_bang said:


> oooooooooooh. I love that combo of the G2+Kl3! Any info on where you got the tailcap as well?
> thanks,
> Flash



It's the Nextorch D6 clickie, which I got from Emilion. A little stiff but gets better with use and prevents accidental activations. I like it. You can get it here.


----------



## Groundhog66 (Apr 18, 2007)

vee said:


> awesome collection ghog! flashlight porn!!! plus aren't you you getting that jil light soon also? cool!!!!!!!!!




Yes, I have the Jil on it's way. I also ordered a Ti Draco tonight, tomorrow I look for a 2nd job. :lolsign:


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Apr 23, 2007)

You guys are crazy 



Remind me to post my picture here once i finally settle in my new house.



Keep em comming,
Benny


----------



## zarj (Apr 23, 2007)

My fledgling collection, everything apart from the Mags has been bought since I found CPF!






Rear: Mag 4D
Centre: MiniMag LED 2AA, Surefire Aviator A2, Generic A19 type extender, Lumensfactory ES-9, Surefire KL3, Lumensfactory H0-9, Cree XR-E dropin, Surefire 6P Defender, Maglite 2AA
Front: Fenix L0D-CE

Arc AAA-P missing because the wife has stolen it.


----------



## Patriot (May 1, 2007)

Pellidon said:


> A couple of Home brew lights. No, one did not belong to my father.


 
My heavens!!! I think that's a shower faucet knob on the second one from the left!! I'm scared now...lol


----------



## maxhawk (May 2, 2007)

_Moved up one level to main section_

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/163503


----------



## AndyTiedye (May 2, 2007)

Is the faucet knob a "twistie"?


----------



## Illum (May 15, 2007)

:kewlpics: guys!

:twothumbs


----------



## The Hobbit (May 16, 2007)

SF_fanatic said:


> Hello *Illum_the_nation :laughing: *


 

If I may ask a dumb, total noob question...Who makes those pocupine lights? Wow, those are cool!:twothumbs


----------



## monkeyboy (May 16, 2007)

Hello Hobbit,

Welcome to CPF  

The Porcupines are made by Surefire and are VERY limited edition versions of existing Surefires. As a result, the retail price is very high. It is extremely rare to see that many Porcupines together in the one place. Must be worth a fortune.


----------



## Pellidon (May 16, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> My heavens!!! I think that's a shower faucet knob on the second one from the left!! I'm scared now...lol



Cobbled up from misc junk just like a good prop maker would. The shower knob (couldn't find a suitable gas burner knob) twists off to put the batteries in the mag C body inside. A Lowes Luxeon is jammed in the business end of the tube. Decorative and functional.


----------



## ensile (May 17, 2007)

awwww... now i have to spend more money..

I never knew i would care for vintage lights, but my god the nostalgia they bring back, they also look fantastic!! i bet a lil brasso and some elbow grease gets them gleaming like new again hey?. 

surefire =  
hdc =  coolarse lights.

my need for the new surefire is too much I must buy present models !! !I MUST CREE DOESNT MEAN ANYYTHING [email protected]#$T$


----------



## The Hobbit (May 17, 2007)

monkeyboy said:


> Hello Hobbit,
> 
> Welcome to CPF
> 
> The Porcupines are made by Surefire and are VERY limited edition versions of existing Surefires. As a result, the retail price is very high. It is extremely rare to see that many Porcupines together in the one place. Must be worth a fortune.


 
Thanks for the welcome!  Does Surefire sell them on there website? I seem to be full of dumb questions..Before I mess up this thread to much, I'll try to post a pic of my two surefires.. 

Edit; Hey it worked!  That is my EDC A2, and the one that started this insanity, my 7 year old 6p..


----------



## EV_007 (May 21, 2007)

My humble SureFire family... thus far.


----------



## griff (Jun 2, 2007)

I can't take it


----------



## greenlight (Jun 2, 2007)

I liked the light and depth of field effect:


----------



## EV_007 (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice shot greenlight. Yes, the shallow depth of field really brings things into sharp focus on your shot. Awesome!


----------



## tanasit (Jun 16, 2007)

Mine:





















My Hid light show:


----------



## KeeperSD (Jun 18, 2007)

Tanasit I only have one word .............. WOW :rock:



I can use your post as a perfect example to my other half that I don't have a problem.


----------



## willrx (Jun 18, 2007)

KeeperSD said:


> Tanasit I only have one word .............. WOW :rock:
> 
> 
> 
> I can use your post as a perfect example to my other half that I don't have a problem.



+2


----------



## pelks (Jun 18, 2007)

Some of my collection


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jun 18, 2007)

Tanasit - obviously much respect and awe and envy etc, but which one do you grab in an emergency? 




If only I had such decisions to make with my meagre collection ( comparatively)



Be lucky...


----------



## tanasit (Jun 18, 2007)

KeeperSD said:


> Tanasit I only have one word .............. WOW :rock:
> 
> 
> 
> I can use your post as a perfect example to my other half that I don't have a problem.


 
Sometimes she asked me if they were expensive, I showed her some Chinese multi-led ones and said these are all under $10.00 each....


----------



## tanasit (Jun 18, 2007)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Tanasit - obviously much respect and awe and envy etc, but which one do you grab in an emergency?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have a Streamlight Ultra Stinger on charge, A Coast Led Lenser (focusable one) and a few cheapo on standby. Oh and a Pelican Recoil 2410. I also have another 30 or so in the boxes and about 10 more on order and/or customized waiting list.
Thanks,
Tanasit


----------



## tman11 (Jun 21, 2007)

I was going to post a picture of my collection until I viewed these pics. AMAZING COLLECTIONS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## skalomax (Jun 21, 2007)

*TANASIT*

That is one kick *** collection, I think I see my old HD45.

If you ever plan to sell some, give me a hollar'!

:devil:


----------



## zipplet (Jun 24, 2007)

Right, here goes. I haven't been collecting all that long, but I definately have more lights than anyone who isn't a member of CPF  I really need to get some DECENT incandescents and an HID or two (looking into an HID at the moment...). I was going to wait until I had more lights before posting my collection but... I'm inspired by some others here so let's do it!

I have a couple more fenix lights arriving soon, and my X-3 is missing from the pics as my mum is currently borrowing it :mecry:

I apologise for my bad photography and the state of my desk (cheap desk)... I should probably redo this when I have more lights, and do it outside in daylight.

Group picture:






Small but growing fenix collection:





Old incandescents:





Some keyring lights:





LED lights, mostly pre CPF:





Other lights that didn't fit in (I also have a large flourescent backup light not shown here):





My only headlamp:





Most of my lights from the group picture switched on:


----------



## JKL (Jun 26, 2007)

Some of my collection :devil:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=2040018&postcount=1


----------



## TorchEnvy (Jul 8, 2007)

My collection, in order acquired:

Inova X1, Arc AAA-P, Fenix L1T; Surefire L2, Fenix L2T; Fenix P1, Peak LED Caribbean, Surefire A2; Mini Maglite 2AA (TLE-5 LED), Surefire 9P (P90, P91); MagLite 4D (TLE-6N); Inova T3, Surefire 6P (P60, P61); Streamlight ProPolymer 4AA Luxeon, HDS EDC U60GT

Had a bit of a fever last summer, acquiring everything above (except the Mag bodies) in about two months. (Gotta keep a spreadsheet for date and price info, right?)

There was a G2, but I sold it to a friend and replaced it with the 6P.

I'm getting the urge again, and now we have all this Cree talk...those new Fenix models look nice...


----------



## zipplet (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice, I wish I had the budget to buy up lights so quickly!

Now to my own collection posted above, I should add that I now have a Fenix E0, Fenix L0D-CE, Jetbeam C-LE and my Nuwai X-3 again (got it back) ^_^


----------



## greenlight (Jul 8, 2007)

tanasit has some fancy lights. 

I spy a 2D red 2 headed mag with an aspheric lens on one head. Or is it the secondary head just resting on the tail?


----------



## TorchEnvy (Jul 8, 2007)

zipplet said:


> Nice, I wish I had the budget to buy up lights so quickly!



Really caught hell from the wife when she figured out what was going on!

But, it has been over ten months! It may be time to see if I can warm her to the idea of a new Fenix or two.


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Jul 8, 2007)

ahhh! flashlight p*rn! dont get me wrong, but looking at this pictures make me drool!


----------



## thunderlight (Jul 10, 2007)

Just obtained a working 5C Kel-Lite for $2 at a thrift store. Worn anodizing and some scratches to the lens and needed new bulb, but nothing that really hampers its operation. 

Quick question though, what is the purpose of the rubber doughnut that fits over the barrel? [Since these were police lights, I have a few guesses, but I could be very wrong.]


----------



## Draz (Jul 15, 2007)

Homer loves the L4's Wall of Light...DO'H





Shot with COOLPIX L6 at 2007-07-15

Hanging with the Springfield, the E2D just got a dawn dish washing liquid bath..the Words on the side were almost black from grime 0.o...Cleans up real well XD





Shot with COOLPIX L6 at 2007-07-15


----------



## jumpstat (Jul 18, 2007)

Here is my First McGizmo and latest acquisition.


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 18, 2007)

My humble collection.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jul 19, 2007)

Jumpstat - Cool!

Not sure which I envy the most, your McGizmo ( A Mule?) or your fresh mangoustines!!! They are fruit of the Gods and absolutely impossible to get over here in the UK ( At least ones that taste as delicious as they do where you are). I believe they were one of Queen Victoria's favourites too.


Be lucky...


----------



## jumpstat (Jul 19, 2007)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Jumpstat - Cool!
> 
> Not sure which I envy the most, your McGizmo ( A Mule?) or your fresh mangoustines!!! They are fruit of the Gods and absolutely impossible to get over here in the UK ( At least ones that taste as delicious as they do where you are). I believe they were one of Queen Victoria's favourites too.
> 
> ...


Nyctophiliac, those fresh mangosteens were from my orchard. Its in season at the moment and so is the Rambutans. In fact in London, Selfridges and Harrods do have these exotic fruits on sale, a bit expensive though.....


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jul 21, 2007)

thunderlight said:


> Just obtained a working 5C Kel-Lite for $2 at a thrift store. Worn anodizing and some scratches to the lens and needed new bulb, but nothing that really hampers its operation.
> 
> Quick question though, what is the purpose of the rubber doughnut that fits over the barrel? [Since these were police lights, I have a few guesses, but I could be very wrong.]



Keeps it from sliding too far through a baton belt ring. Otherwise the switch would catch on it.


----------



## lightr07 (Jul 22, 2007)

I do have other'a, But i decided not to put them in to the pictures, so this is really just my SureFire collection. (Of which i'm missing a few, My tan G2, G2Z and E1E)


----------



## beetleguise (Jul 22, 2007)

When I gather all mine from work I will post my collection. It will make everyone laugh, most of my lights are so beat up you wouldn't hardly recogize the stock brands! I "use" flashlights every day, that is why I recently became a "Mag-o-lo-Maniac".


----------



## eltel999 (Jul 22, 2007)

Sorry, off to find another picture host


----------



## jumpstat (Jul 23, 2007)

My first Milky Mod.....see here many pictures..

Thanks all.:thumbsup:


----------



## tanasit (Jul 25, 2007)

The bottom head had a diffusor lens for super flood beamshot and it happens to fit perfectly as the base (I added a very thin o-ring between the tailcap and the body to hold the head tight). In use, I have to swap the heads.



greenlight said:


> tanasit has some fancy lights.
> 
> I spy a 2D red 2 headed mag with an aspheric lens on one head. Or is it the secondary head just resting on the tail?


----------



## luxlunatic (Aug 2, 2007)

Anyone for a game of chess?!


----------



## Orion (Aug 2, 2007)

luxlunatic said:


> Anyone for a game of chess?!



Do we get to keep the pieces we capture?


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 2, 2007)

Here is some of mine,


Will update as i take pics of the ones i have.































































Will update once i get around to taking pics of the rest of the herd 
I need a wideangle cam capturing everything in one shot is hard..
Updated 15/8-2007


----------



## bombelman (Aug 2, 2007)

luxlunatic said:


> Anyone for a game of chess?!


Great shot buddy !!


----------



## derfyled (Aug 5, 2007)

My humble but growing collection...

Missing on the picture: L2D CE , P3D CE


----------



## Child of Rawls (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is my lowly beginner's collection, no polished stuff, no modded stuff, no McGizmo (yet):







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1066588082/

In order:
Peak LED Solutions Matterhorn 3 LED (1x N battery) (1st gen, HA II)
Arc AAA-P (1x AAA) (my favorite)
Dorcy 41-4262 (1x CR123)
Lumapower M303 (1x CR123) (my newest)
Inova X5 (2x CR123)
Surefire 6P Incan (2x CR123)
Brookstone Dynamo Powered (boo...looking for a replacement)
Mag 4-D Incan (4x D)


----------



## Lumalee (Aug 12, 2007)

3 weeks on CPF and I am getting there, only original light I had was the Mag aa, plus I have a few more mags and krills that are not up to being in the VIP cases.
















Just waitng for the new Fenix models due this week in the UK.

Lee


----------



## Cuso (Aug 16, 2007)

Just a couple of mine, these are form the recent Modamags Coating GB


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice pimping there !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FrogmanM (Aug 17, 2007)

Here are my first set of torches since I found out about CPF(one summers worth)










It may not look like much, but I love 'em! 

oh and a few other little gadgets as well


Mayo


----------



## dolbyyy (Aug 18, 2007)

Mayo,
your flashlights look very nice and I like the way you use the lanyard ring of the A2 Aviator. It's an alternative I didn't think. Cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## Petersen (Aug 19, 2007)

FrogmanM said:


> Here are my first set of torches since I found out about CPF(one summers worth)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mayo,
Are you happy with your Green A2 ? what are you using it for?
- Thinking of getting one,,, just can't decide which colour...

PS. Like your taste in watches


----------



## FrogmanM (Aug 19, 2007)

Thx for the comments! Yeah I like the lanyard clip setup on my A2, I can quickly attach it to anything I wish(including the original lanyard) However most of the time my A2 is found tucked in the waistband/belt of my shorts. My A2 was my first high end Torch...and I will likely EDC it until I pass it on to my kid. It seems like the perfect size for me and is very comfortable to have on you at all times. There are numerous threads on CPF about how awesome the A2 truly is, and they have been of great help to a torch noob like myself:tinfoil:. I use my A2 for anything and everything. I use the Green LEDs more than the Incan I must admit. The green turns anything you're looking at into shades of green, which(as I"m told) is a good color to use because the human eye is able to distinguish between the different shades of green better than other colors. However the color does take getting used to.(I'm used to it because of using my NVG's, too bad they're broken right now) I have been spoiled from this flashlight. The incan is regulated so no difference in coloration and puts out a great beam of like that produces awesome color rendition. I plan on entering the US Coast Guard after college, if regulation lets me choose/carry a torch, I'll be carrying this sweet thing

Petersen, what do u plan on using your A2 for?




Mayo


PS yeah my parents just gave me the Tag Heuer because I'm starting college tomorrow. I've been fondling it/lighting up the GITD Dials with my A2 before I go to bed. (yes I'm a dork gadgets just keep me happy!)


----------



## Petersen (Aug 23, 2007)

Mayo,
Sorry for the delay.... have been tied up at work...
I was planning on using it for walking at night and so,, so I would guess I'd go for the red Led's ( kind'a remind me of my time in the Army)

Allan


----------



## m1ruf (Sep 6, 2007)

@ Frogman: What kind of pen is that? Looks cool!


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Aircraft800 (Sep 7, 2007)

*You realize ALL of you people are Sick In The Head!!*

*(My picture is soon to follow:naughty*

*Nice thread!*


----------



## Illum (Sep 7, 2007)

MorpheusT1 said:


> Here is some of mine,
> ...



you mean to tell me that this shot constitutes only as SOME of your collection?

my god:twothumbs



Aircraft800 said:


> *You realize ALL of you people are Sick In The Head!!*



after your here for another good year you will find that the statement you wrote is laughable


If my lights aren't scattered about I'd shoot some pics


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Umm...




I have trouble capturing all in one shot with my crapy camera.
I have one more of those Gun Cases with lights.


One day i will take a family shot.
Allthough i am thinning my herd at the moment to sort out those i dont use.


Benny


----------



## stephenmadpotato (Sep 8, 2007)

zipplet said:


> Right, here goes. I haven't been collecting all that long, but I definately have more lights than anyone who isn't a member of CPF  I really need to get some DECENT incandescents and an HID or two (looking into an HID at the moment...). I was going to wait until I had more lights before posting my collection but... I'm inspired by some others here so let's do it!
> 
> I have a couple more fenix lights arriving soon, and my X-3 is missing from the pics as my mum is currently borrowing it :mecry:
> 
> ...


----------



## zipplet (Sep 8, 2007)

Lol, that's alcohol hand cleaning gel. Used to wash your hands without using water. Also handy to put on cuts to stop them getting infected (but it stings like hell).


----------



## Illum (Sep 8, 2007)

heres a piece of my collection....shot out of curiosity
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2144387&postcount=36


----------



## skalomax (Sep 8, 2007)

Illum, love your square A2s. :twothumbs


----------



## Illum (Sep 8, 2007)

I love them too....
but my surefire collection needs diversity...and some color, like everyone else's pics:candle:


----------



## skalomax (Sep 9, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I love them too....
> but my surefire collection needs diversity...and some color, like everyone else's pics:candle:


 
That sir, Is why you need a purple A2.


----------



## Portage Lakes (Sep 11, 2007)

WOW!!! That was fun to see all the collections. Thanks for making my night just a bit better!!!


----------



## stansbrew (Sep 13, 2007)

hope this works!


----------



## swxb12 (Sep 13, 2007)

Something different. Nice shot and lights, stansbrew :thumbsup:


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 14, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> never thought it was possible...
> :wow: a Piston mod:laughing:


i just started a piston pin flashlight.....will keep updates coming.... :naughty:


----------



## Aircraft800 (Sep 14, 2007)

*tanasit*
This is the most impressive collection of custom FM Elephants I've seen! AWESOME!

Most people don't own ONE of these, you have 5!!!
Someday FM MUST do another run...:mecry:


----------



## Nitro (Sep 21, 2007)

Now that I have photos of all my main lights, I'll post them here. I'm also working on beamshots here. Enjoy!

*LED*
Fenix P3D R100, P2D, P1D, L0D, Arc P, NovaTac 120P




Aspheric 52mm Cree P4, Tiablo A8 LE Q5, LumaPower MRV SE Q5





*INCAN*
MagCharger1160, Mag1185, ROP HI, SL TL-3





*HID*
The Coleman Conversion




The MaxaBeam


----------



## nizambest (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi all... :thumbsup:


finally i decided to join CPF . welcome to myself :welcome:

What a nice collections u guys got there:twothumbs

.. a little bit jealous... heheh..
well, here some of my collections.. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KeeperSD (Oct 7, 2007)

I have been going to post on here for a while but thought my collection wasn't quite up to scratch, especailly compared to some of the other posts on here, but then thought that my first purchase was June 2006 while my second acquirement was March this year so i thought that my collection isn't that pathetic, since all others have been obtained since then. My lights are predominately Wolf Eyes due to such a great dealer in Australia


----------



## flashgreenie (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## KeeperSD (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow Flashgreenie nice collection. You certainly have a thing for the "smaller" lights.


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Oct 7, 2007)

flashgreenie,

kul att det är någon i Sverige med sån samling!  Nice


----------



## flashgreenie (Oct 8, 2007)

tjena flashspyj, är du i Stockholm??
thanks keeperSD. Yeah, I like the small flashlights, looking for the holy grail pocket nuclear fusion powered flashlight...


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Oct 8, 2007)

nope inte stockholm, Halmstad! Visste det fanns andra i landet, men inte en med din samling! Den är nog rätt unik här kan jag tänka mig!


----------



## DM51 (Oct 8, 2007)

How do I get the subtitles on this channel?


----------



## jumpstat (Oct 8, 2007)

I wonder how does one edc that bulk with the NASTY bezel. I wouldn't put it in the front pocket...Ouch!!

Nice Mr. Bulk collection flashgreenie...


----------



## curry__muncha (Oct 9, 2007)

wow flashgreenie.. IMPRESSIVE collection.. hawt!!

may i ask, what teh light 2nd from the right on the last pic?.. i really love the coloured finish on that baby! *drool*


----------



## flashgreenie (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks jumpstat!!!, fortunately that dragon came with a normal bezel as well. Those teeth are sharp and painful. You don't want to drop that on your foot...:naughty:

The second flashlight from the right ,last picture, is a damascus Mr.Bulk Chameleon that had the blue nitrate treatment from osprey guy.

(ok, for the sake of the others, I will discontinue with the swedish )
thanks, flashspyj... It has been a rocket ride since I started almost 2 years ago with serious flasholism. Where is your collection?? Flashlight season is just starting here in Sweden!!!


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Oct 9, 2007)

flashgreenie said:


> ...(ok, for the sake of the others, I will discontinue with the swedish )
> thanks, flashspyj... It has been a rocket ride since I started almost 2 years ago with serious flasholism. Where is your collection?? Flashlight season is just starting here in Sweden!!!



Mine is post #117, yeah its getting dark really early now! I cant stand fall and winter normaly, but since I joined here I know feel a bit better since I got some light to light up the darkness! 

Im trying to cut down on the light purchases... its killing my wallet...  but its fun to have a hobby! And I really cant understand how I jused to get by whitout any light!


----------



## flashgreenie (Oct 10, 2007)

FlashSpyJ said:


> Mine is post #117, yeah its getting dark really early now! I cant stand fall and winter normaly, but since I joined here I know feel a bit better since I got some light to light up the darkness!
> 
> Im trying to cut down on the light purchases... its killing my wallet...  but its fun to have a hobby! And I really cant understand how I jused to get by whitout any light!



Cut down??? why?? 
nice budding collection you got. Hope you didn't pay european prices for those SF...


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Oct 10, 2007)

Slow down for a while, I will wait untill a newer brighter more energy efficient led comes around, I have to use some of the lights too... 

Nope! I sure didnt! If I paid european price I wouldnt even buy one of them! Was at militaryshop/terräng (name of the store here in Sweden who sell SureFire) and the prices they had on SF light was twice as much as I paid!

You can add the L1 to the list now, got it the other day! Feels like a hang over buyng expensive lights! Still got the buyer remorse, It usually goes away after a while when you really starts to appriciate the light!


----------



## flashgreenie (Oct 10, 2007)

FlashSpyJ said:


> Slow down for a while, I will wait untill a newer brighter more energy efficient led comes around, I have to use some of the lights too...
> 
> Nope! I sure didnt! If I paid european price I wouldnt even buy one of them! Was at militaryshop/terräng (name of the store here in Sweden who sell SureFire) and the prices they had on SF light was twice as much as I paid!
> 
> You can add the L1 to the list now, got it the other day! Feels like a hang over buyng expensive lights! Still got the buyer remorse, It usually goes away after a while when you really starts to appriciate the light!



I know what you mean,  Bring them for long walks, that helps to cure the hangover...
If I ever go by Halmstad, I bring my Mag85 and shine a cutout of 'flashspyj' like Batman...


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Oct 10, 2007)

flashgreenie said:


> I know what you mean,  Bring them for long walks, that helps to cure the hangover...
> If I ever go by Halmstad, I bring my Mag85 and shine a cutout of 'flashspyj' like Batman...





Would be awsome! It seems to all the flasaholics here have some distance between us, otherwise we could have a get-togehter-Sweden! 
I have a few friends that Im trying to enlight! It dosent go fast, but they are coming along slowly!


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Oct 16, 2007)

G2





G2 Mod











Q2 side beam shot





Cree led on my phone





Q2 





Fighter Q2





Ultrafire P4





Rebel 100





Beamshot 100





Another Shot of the Q2





My collection 5 months ago


----------



## KeyGrip (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow, a G-10 Harpy, very nice. Oh, and you have some lights, too.


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Oct 16, 2007)

The g-10 harpy is a sweet knife I must say


----------



## Willabbott (Oct 17, 2007)

Not my entire collection, but some of my attempts at some nice photos of lights, my top 3 photos I could find quickly.

I need to dig my stuff out and do some new shots, with Kroma's, etc.


----------



## Supernam (Oct 17, 2007)

Nothing spectacular, but they ALL have SSC P4's in them.


----------



## Illum (Oct 17, 2007)

I must say, with all the new models coming out and about, the E2W still looks nice


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 17, 2007)

Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## Sable (Oct 18, 2007)

Image is really wide, and it just doesn't look right at 800px wide, so here's a link:

http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l106/R_Sable/AllLightsWide.jpg

I'd really love to get my hands on another AlTiN PD-S someday...but the plated and HA3 ones I've got are perfect as they are.


----------



## Team Member (Oct 18, 2007)

This pic is a couple of weeks old, so now some is gone and there´s added a few..
My Surefire addiction has grown again


----------



## accr (Oct 19, 2007)

Here's my humble collection, I never thought one day I would be doing this too


----------



## Illum (Oct 19, 2007)

oooooh, a 10X 




Team Member said:


> My Surefire addiction has grown again



your surefire collection looks very well thought out, one for each application...just hope you don't end up like 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1759288&postcount=1


----------



## greenLED (Oct 19, 2007)

:laughing: I was gonna say "a buddy o' mine has a winelight e2e and it's a sexy light" and then I realized who posted the pics... :wave:



Willabbott said:


>


----------



## Willabbott (Oct 19, 2007)

Green, if we can't get everyone together for a meetup, I think you and I should, and will dig out the camera gear, and get some nice shots of yours and my lights... or try to anyways


----------



## bondr006 (Oct 20, 2007)

This is what I have collected so far. I have a Dereelight CL1H V3.0 on the way also. The first picture is of the whole hand held collection as listed in my signature. The second picture is of my babies. I have a couple headlamps, a RR K2 lantern, and and LOD CE on my key chain that are not pictured.








My Babies...


----------



## skalomax (Oct 20, 2007)

I see Milk. :naughty:


----------



## bondr006 (Oct 20, 2007)

skalomax said:


> I see Milk. :naughty:



As I see it....A flashaholic just can't live without it...[FONT=Trebuchet MS, arial, helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Trebuchet MS, arial, helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+1]<mil




k>[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## TITAN1833 (Oct 20, 2007)

Once I get my nova-super II back from Scott,hmm:thinking: I will have to pay him first then post my pics.Also I will not be on dial up from 25-10-2007. quicker downloads.until then guys:wave:.CPF RULES OK!


----------



## Willabbott (Oct 27, 2007)

Been wanting to do some more photos especially since getting my Kromas, here's a bit of eye candy I came up with in about 15mins worth of experimenting, my favorite of about 7 attempts at varying light, etc.

*Kroma and Kroma MilSpec*




​


----------



## mr.squatch (Oct 28, 2007)

Most of the kids in the family and the rest of the fam. Couple lights and couple toys missing. 











Can you tell the edc's from the others? haha

g


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 28, 2007)

mr.squatch said:


> Most of the kids in the family and the rest of the fam. Couple lights and couple toys missing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice guns! I like that SA XD.:twothumbs


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Illum (Oct 28, 2007)

skalomax said:


> I see Milk. :naughty:


ICY Milk?



mr.squatch said:


>



nice um.....clip stock oo:

are those glo-toob cr123A versions? :wow:

Willabbott, what much are a pair of those surefire dices?


----------



## Willabbott (Oct 28, 2007)

They are actually part of a display, the 2 stands pictured along with 2 larger stands for larger lights (M3 and up) go on 2 aluminum rails that are connected in the center... the blocks form the ends, it forms kind of a V shape... I took it all apart to have it all separate... They aren't exactly for sale... I tried to buy more, but the rep told me they are "free" based on your yearly sales, we qualified for anything, this old one was just sitting in the closet unused...


----------



## Illum (Oct 28, 2007)

Willabbott said:


> They are actually part of a display, the 2 stands pictured along with 2 larger stands for larger lights (M3 and up) go on 2 aluminum rails that are connected in the center... the blocks form the ends



ah....so thats where Surefire _Legos _got their name from:naughty:

my collections not as big and versatile as some of you guys....yes you, the ones with chrome this and titanium that:thumbsup::twothumbs
heres a couple more....digital macro function again


 

 




 

 


whats currently on hand and the rest have disappeared


----------



## Team Member (Nov 7, 2007)

This is just my Surefires, there are also a couple of [email protected] around and some other lights. But for now I´m in to SF :thumbsup:






Sorry for the crapy pic, it´s taken with my cellphone


----------



## Illum (Nov 7, 2007)

crappy? are you kidding?

what phone did you use :twothumbs


----------



## j3bnl (Nov 7, 2007)

*The latest additions to my light collection

*From left to right :-

Fivemega 700L 1D M*g 
Mac Aspherical 1D M*g
Plasmaman 1C Tri-Seouled M*g
RCatR Aspherical 1C M*g
Lumapower MRV-SE Q5 (250 Lumen)
Fenix P3D-SE Q5 (with custom tactical body)

http://i23.tinypic.com/2r4n1qr.jpg

http://i22.tinypic.com/2q3t7gh.jpg


----------



## BSBG (Nov 8, 2007)

Here's my Milkyspit ML-1, Headless ML-1, and modded KL4 on a Leef 1x18650 body:


----------



## Illum (Nov 9, 2007)

ahh...more milk!


----------



## TaschenlampeMann (Nov 13, 2007)

My little collection of single cell RCR123 lights.

E1L (SSC P4); HDS B60 (SSC P4); P2D CE; P1D CE; FireFly III (SSC P4); Hyperion


----------



## bondr006 (Nov 15, 2007)

Updated Collection... Many more of my collection photos are at the link in my signature. Please take a look and let me know what you think. Thanks.

Rob Bond


----------



## robbydob (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice looking collection there Rob! I knew you were a fan of the Surefire from previous posts and now I know why.....hands on experience!

rob


----------



## hopkins (Nov 16, 2007)

The picture of my collection is in the works. IMO a proper collection image must include the fracking beams that come out of the business ends of the flashlights as well as the flashlight itself. Having problems with getting the
whole arrangement staged and exposed for best image. Don't want to resort to some cut & paste collage.


----------



## ttran97 (Nov 17, 2007)

My pictures are here: Lights

I have mainly Surefires, except for an occasional Inova or my only McLux. 

My newest toy...the Surefire K2 Kroma:


----------



## AvPD (Nov 22, 2007)

Here is my collection for purposes of amusement or curiosity.


These are the ones I use with any regularity:












The rest:


----------



## Illum (Nov 22, 2007)

AvPD, thanks for reminding me
I have one of those battery powered fluorescents and they were the best area lights before the first cluster 5mm LED flashlights came about:laughing:


----------



## AvPD (Nov 22, 2007)

> they were the best area lights before the first cluster 5mm LED flashlights



Fluorescents still appear to hold the lead over anything but Rebel or Cree R2 for lumens per watt, so they may still be the best area light in terms of efficiency.


----------



## Illum (Nov 23, 2007)

would love to see a few models with li-ion cells though. burn through Alkalines too rapidly and the camping models use the heavy SLA batteries


----------



## bondr006 (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, My Surefire collection has grown....So here's the family picture..






And the Strike Bezel Gang....


----------



## milkyspit (Nov 29, 2007)

Bondr, that's a mighty nice photo... the top one, with all the lights standing. Wow!

:bow: :bow: :bow:

(The other photo is nice, too, but the first one really caught my eye.)

Great job!


----------



## bondr006 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you Scott. One of these days....hopefully soon, I am going to add another milky mod to that collection. We haven't talked in awhile. I'll have to give you a call soon. Hope you and the family are doing well.

Rob


----------



## Esthan (Dec 1, 2007)

Some Pics I did in 2007:














































I almost forgot about that one "The SureFire Spiral" - Pic I've taken at a Polish SF dealer.




1. E1e 
2. TW4 
3. L1 Lumamax
4. G2 Nitrolon
5. A2 Aviator
6. KROMA
7. U2 Ultra
8. 8NX
9. L7 Lumamax
10. M6 Guardian
11. 9N with Turbohead.


----------



## bondr006 (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, my Surefire family has grown again....so here is the updated family portrait. You can check out the rest of my photos at the link in my sig...


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Dec 19, 2007)

Mines gotten outta hand


----------



## eshishlo (Dec 20, 2007)

This is only one of my lights as well as only one of my watches! I will add more soon!





SureFire 6P 120 lumens and Omega Seamaster.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 30, 2007)

My 1AA Lights











My CR123 Lights











My 2 CR123 Light's


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Dec 30, 2007)

Some of you guys sure are keeping Surefire in business. :laughing:

Just wondering, but do you guys ever get weird looks from people when taking outdoor shots of flashlights? I've never done it myself but I could only imagine the looks someone might give if they saw a person taking pictures of a flashlight set up in a nature setting. LOL


----------



## Illum (Dec 30, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Some of you guys sure are keeping Surefire in business. :laughing:
> 
> Just wondering, but do you guys ever get weird looks from people when taking outdoor shots of flashlights? I've never done it myself but I could only imagine the looks someone might give if they saw a person taking pictures of a flashlight set up in a nature setting. LOL



sure reminds me of my past experiences....
laying out red "for sale" lawn signs by 5 feet increments in a field in the afternoons [about 20 signs, giving me a test range of 100 feet, or 200 feet at 10 ft increments...any further is of no real use to me], then wait till dark before comparing lights at night
People drive by and sometimes stop completely and watch on a 35mph road, sometimes with honks....

unfortunately I didn't take any pics since the signs were "borrowed" and the fields not under my ownership
its good to know a friend who works at the hardware store and a neighbor who owns a huge lot and lives up north most of the time


----------



## Cuso (Jan 4, 2008)

OK heres mine, for 2008.

The family pic:







From left to right: Orb Raw NS Cree, Orb Raw Old style 190 lumen Red, Orb Raw Old style splash-ano KT2 , Orb Raw Cree, Peak Carribean Brass, Fenix P1D-CE Q5 Silver, AMc Mule EN, AMc Mule Black, Chrome Aleph 19 Cree Q4, Lumapower Mini-P4, Peak CPF Edition Square Head and Round Head, Lumapower LM-33, KL1 KT2 DD Mrc20 reflector on Chrome VG1 body, E1E Lumenfactory 96 lumen bulb on Aleph CR2 body, E1L Seoul Modded Mrc20S reflector. Not in picture Novatac 120P Homemade Supernova.

Group shots:




























Thanks for watching...:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 5, 2008)

Since it is 2008 and this thread is loooong ... we'll close it and someone gets the honor of starting a new one with the appropriate year in the title 
bernie


P.S.: Cuso ... very impressive ! oo: Especially the spash-ano. Intruiging.


----------

